# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 3e/3.5e/d20 >  Weird astomoi question

## Fae

So if an astomoi takes the umbral unmasking drawback trait does it 1 cease to exist 2 become invisible or 3 just look scary since they are made out of shadows

----------


## Feantar

> So if an astomoi takes the umbral unmasking drawback trait does it 1 cease to exist 2 become invisible or 3 just look scary since they are made out of shadows


Well, at least checking at pfsrd:



> Astomoi *appear* to be made of pure darkness


Keyword, _appear_. They are not actually made of pure shadow.Therefore... nothing. They just don't have a shadow, or their shadow looks monstrous, as everyone else. 

Now if a Shadow were to take umbral unmasking... :P

----------

